# snoway 26 on a superduty?



## Deerslayer21 (Mar 19, 2016)

hey everyone, 

New to the site and I have been looking around for some answers for my question but cant seem to find them.. I had a 2012 f150 with a 5.0l and had a snoway 26 series mounted on it, I sold the truck and the guy who bought it didn't want the plow so I kept it, I was wondering if I end up buying a newer super duty (2014 and up) would I be able to bolt on a new plow mount/ wire harness or will I have to weld up a mount to fit the truck and make some custom harness connections if I try to use the 26 still.. kinda don't want the added weight (or the cost HA) of going to a new plow when I have a brand new 26 in my driveway right now.. keep in mind I will only be plowing my driveway and a neighbor or two.. any help is appreciated, I called snoway and they wouldn't say one way or another..


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

If your asking if your mount off the F150 will fit it will not fit Superdutys


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I just checked their website, and it doesn't list a 26 for a 3/4 ton for a 2014. You may have to have a custom mount fabricated. What about selling the plow and buying an appropriate blade for the new truck? I know you don't want to spend the money on new, but you may not have a choice. Try and get a decent price for the 26 and you wouldn't take such a large hit on a new blade.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Send Basher a note, he deals with snoway. I suspect all you will need is the superduty mount and that it will fit the 26 series plow.


----------



## Deerslayer21 (Mar 19, 2016)

yeah I know that the mount from the 150 will not fit the superduty, i guess i just need to know the specs on a 29 series mount to see if the pins are spaced the same and will receive the 26 series plow, I cant find a blueprint for it online .. if the space between the pins are the same I would think i could just buy a new 29 series mount and bolt it on.. if not I will have to go custom and get something welded up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Not factory supported but you could use a 991001198 250 mount and modify your existing center member. No the pins are not the same between the 29 and 26 series.


----------



## Deerslayer21 (Mar 19, 2016)

thanks basher.. that's what I have been thinking but always nice to get a solid second opinion.. thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Deerslayer21;2132137 said:


> thanks basher.. that's what I have been thinking but always nice to get a solid second opinion.. thanks


I'm not saying is recommend it, I agree with HarleyJeff's idea of trading it in or selling I to buy a plow designed for that class truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Where are you out of and is it the 26r?


----------



## Deerslayer21 (Mar 19, 2016)

upstate NY, and yes it is the 26r.. bought it this past year and never even had to mount it to plow  yes I will try to sell it and see how much I can get out of it but would feel better with a back up plan .. you cant give away sleds and plows right now in NY after that "winter".


----------



## LewisLawn2013 (Nov 28, 2016)

Basher, I'm not very site savy, tried to make a post but failed. I'm trying to troubleshoot my 26 series Snoway, had full power and function and it all just stopped. I have full voltage to the solenoid, jumping the solenoid the motor powers. I only get 0.3 volts at the red/white wire. All fuses, power and ground connections, plugs are good and tight. Just wondering if you had any other advice before I buy a new control module?

Also, I need a new truck side wiring harness, it's the 3 pin, local Snoway dealer is telling me it's not available anymore?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry so long , you gehave this straightened out? Best way to get me is [email protected]


----------



## LewisLawn2013 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well it's working now, for no apparent reason. I'm not a fan of self fixing equipment but it's working for now. That gives me a bit to save up for the full upgrade!


----------

